# My Main player ESP M1 NTB



## C-PIG (Dec 29, 2008)

This ESP M1 has quickly become my main player. I have been a hardcore jackson guy for the past 8 years but bought this guitar because of its simple design. It now is a heavily modified ESP M1 neck thru. 
HerE are A lisT of the MoDs:::

-Replaced all hardware from black chrome to solid black.
-Replaced gotoh tuners to sperzel locking.
-Replaced stock volume pot with 500K CTS pot.
-Had the neck shaved down from "extra thin U" to "extra thin flat" profile.
-Replaced stock EMG81 to Bare knuckle Ceramic WarPig.

Its now a beast and a shreding dream. The neck is ultra fast and the warpig sounds huge! here are some pics


----------



## MFB (Dec 29, 2008)

Now, THAT is an ESP I would kill for. For some reason I keep thinking all M-1's have tremolos, but I guess it's cause of that damned M-II


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 29, 2008)

yes please


----------



## mrp5150 (Dec 29, 2008)

Definitely a good call getting rid of the black chrome hardware. That stuff is hideous IMO.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice guitar. I also hate black chrome. Good call on the C-Pig as well.


----------



## C-PIG (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea i knew when i bought this guitar that the black chrome would have to go , so i had most of the hardware before i got the guitar. The C-pig was one of about 10 pickups i tried in this guitar, usually i like EMG's but in this guitar it was just to bright and brittle, tried blackouts , dimarzios and tons of duncans , then i went and ordered me a BKP, pure tone.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 29, 2008)

I love it, dude. Badass as shit. And mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ebony


----------



## C-PIG (Dec 30, 2008)

Just got a call today from my ESP dealer my custom shop is ready .. WHOOOHOO... sadly though i think this badboy is gonna have to hit the market to pay for my custom... keep a look out in the classifieds.


----------



## budda (Dec 30, 2008)

one pickup? one knob? all black? extra-thin neck?

you keep it.


----------



## killiansguitar (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice guitar! 

Its a bit of a coincidence too, i just ordered an ESP M1 that i'm planning on stripping the body of, putting a BareKnuckle Painkiller into, putting Sperzels on, and replacing all the electronics on. This helps give me an idea of what mine will look similar too, thanks!

M1's are some devastatingly sexy guitars! They play like butta too!

Nice score.


----------



## C-PIG (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea thats for sure, my custom shop is based off of this one. Only with a quilt top and wraped in pearl binding throughout, like a sexier version of this badboy ha ha... i wish i could keep her but damn customs are expensiveeeeeeee


----------



## JaxonWithAnX (Dec 30, 2008)

OH no! u killed it by taking out the EMG. =P Sexy Beast tho.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats a damn nice guitar!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 30, 2008)

JaxonWithAnX said:


> OH no! u killed it by taking out the EMG. =P Sexy Beast tho.



Yeah that BKP slays an EMG 81. In every single way imaginable.


----------



## JaxonWithAnX (Dec 30, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Yeah that BKP slays an EMG 81. In every single way imaginable.



I dont think so.... but wevz


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 1, 2009)

JaxonWithAnX said:


> I dont think so.... but wevz



Have you tried one?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 1, 2009)

JaxonWithAnX said:


> I dont think so.... but wevz



I gotta disagree man, have you ever heard a BKP? EMG could offer me an endorsement and I'd still rather pay list for BKPs (if I could afford them, that is )


----------



## C-PIG (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree, i have been playing emgs for years until i discover BKP. they own!!


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 1, 2009)

wish I hadnt just bought a new gibson.....this is money right here.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 1, 2009)

C-PIG said:


> Yea thats for sure, my custom shop is based off of this one. Only with a quilt top and wraped in pearl binding throughout, like a sexier version of this badboy ha ha... i wish i could keep her but damn customs are expensiveeeeeeee



Pics when you get it!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice


----------



## C-PIG (Jan 2, 2009)

noodleplugerine said:


> Pics when you get it!


 
Yea for sure They are shipping next week , im in canada so i wont get if for atleast a week or two!


----------



## That_One_Person (Jan 2, 2009)

Black hardware on that = sexpot


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 2, 2009)

dude, that looks HOT with the black, a sinister metal machine


----------



## C-PIG (Jan 2, 2009)

indeed it is ..... but sadly its up for sale


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 5, 2009)

As a Jackson fan, did you consider the SL1-T or SL2H-T? If you did try them, what did you think and what made you choose the ESP?


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 5, 2009)

I love the M-I's. wish I had one, or the money for one


----------

